

Netflix's first OSS project on Github - taylorbuley
http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/11/introducing-curator-netflix-zookeeper.html

======
shykes
The lack of proper non-Java support in the Hadoop world is maddening, and
Zookeeper is a prime example of this. It's a heterogenous world, people! How
many people are missing out on Zookeeper because it lacks proper Python or PHP
support?

~~~
csears
Java is certainly the most common language ZK seems to be used with, but there
are client bindings in Python, Perl and quite a few other languages:

[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/ZOOKEEPER/ZKClie...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/ZOOKEEPER/ZKClientBindings)

~~~
nknight
The Python bindings are not very robust, don't fit the language well, and have
a build process alien to the Python ecosystem. If it's representative of the
other non-Java bindings, it's small wonder it doesn't get used by non-Java
projects.

~~~
shykes
I second that. At dotCloud we had to pull away from Zookeeper because of the
poor quality of the Python (and therefore C) bindings.

------
crabasa
Why does the Netflix "Tech" Blog have the word tech in quotes? Is there some
irony I'm missing?

~~~
wollw
Probably because it's an informal short form of "Technology." It does seem
kind of weird as I'm used to seeing "Tech" used as a word in its own right but
it's the likely reason why they did it.

